# Another chance to drink the MagPul Kool-Aide --10 PMags for $79.95



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

*Free shipping now-Another chance to drink the MagPul Kool-Aide --10 PMags for $79.95*

Tastes Great,Less Filling Too.

https://dsgarms.com/dsg-arms-magazine-pack-10-magpul-non-window-mags-w-dsg-patch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Even as a returning customer the ordering process is time consuming. Next time I'll order mine first before posting.
Still in stock by the way.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Do you happen to know if those are Gen 2 mags? They look like it but I can't tell for sure. Thanks for the link!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MAG 571-BLK Denotes Gen 2 .

It doesn't madder to me,they're just for later on in life.

That's when I'll have my H&K


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

That seems to be a pretty good price


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

If i still had my AR i'd be buying a couple of these combos...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump it up,DSG has FREE SHIPPING over $49 IIRC.
The black mag prices are changing by the minnow,I mean minute.Get them while it's cheap
IDK why I have 10 more on the way.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My favorite flavor!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Kool-Aid? 
I'd say that was a very good price on magazines.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We Were In Cabelas And They Had Several Pmags In Stock. 30 Round Gen Two For Twelve Something. The Interesting One Was Forty Rounders For Fifteen Something. Twenty Five Percent More Protection For Your Family For Three Extra Dollars.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Good price for ar-15 mags, unfortunately The 7.62x51 mags seem to be full price. Why must I be punished for having a larger caliber gun? You ar-15 guys get all the breaks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Botach Tactical has 10 PMags for $60 but it's unsure if you'll ever get your order or a refund from them

DSG Arms ships fast.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

alterego said:


> We Were In Cabelas And They Had Several Pmags In Stock. 30 Round Gen Two For Twelve Something. The Interesting One Was Forty Rounders For Fifteen Something. Twenty Five Percent More Protection For Your Family For Three Extra Dollars.


33% more


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Smokin' deal! Thanks for sharing


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

cheapest place i've seen pmags for is $17 and some change :/


----------



## Armydude1 (Jul 9, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Tastes Great,Less Filling Too.
> 
> https://dsgarms.com/dsg-arms-magazine-pack-10-magpul-non-window-mags-w-dsg-patch


Sweet thanks!


----------

